
Amazon Photos now has ML based labeling - taeric
https://www.amazon.com/photos
======
teovall
ML???

~~~
taeric
It can give you an array of faces for everyone you have pictures of. Along
with checkboxes for "include pictures with vehicles" and such. So, I'm
assuming they used MachineLearning, as I know I did not label my images to
that level of detail.

